# New EF-M Prime Lens Pushed Later Into 2018 [CR3]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 21, 2018)

```
We’re told that the rumoured new EF-M prime lens that was expected in March for CP+ has been pushed back until later in 2018. Unfortunately we still don’t have [CR3] confirmation of the focal length and aperture yet.</p>


<p>It’s not unusual for lens announcements to get pushed back. We’ve seen it with the EF 11-24mm f/4L, the EF 16-35mm f/2.8L III and the EF 85 f/1.4L IS and likely others we’re unaware of.</p>
<p><em>More to come…</em></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 21, 2018)

Man, there go my dreams of getting a sweet plasticky focus by wire EF-M 70 mm f/5.6 STM.

#shucks

- A


----------



## Deleted member 378664 (Jan 21, 2018)

My wish for a further EF-M Prime would be a 35ish or 50ish prime in the f/2..2.8 range. Something which can replace my 40 f/2.8 pancake from using it on the M5. I do not have the EF-M 18-55 anymore which I sold together with my EOS M.
But I'm afraid we will rather see something in a focal range we already have covered with the good 11-22mm such as a 15mm f/2.

Maybe I have to buy the EF-M 28 Macro and the EF-S 50 f/1.8 STM to fulfill my wishes.

Frank


----------



## slclick (Jan 21, 2018)

Of course, since this is something I would have bought early adopter stylie.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jan 21, 2018)

Guess there's no point launching the full-frame EF-M lenses until the body is out


----------



## HaroldC3 (Jan 21, 2018)

Yet they will still launch a new body before a lens? Smh


----------



## RGF (Jan 22, 2018)

Wonder if there will be an adapter for my current set of EOS L lens. WOuld be nice to add a lighter set of lens in the future, but first need to see what the camera is


----------



## brad-man (Jan 22, 2018)

RGF said:


> Wonder if there will be an adapter for my current set of EOS L lens. WOuld be nice to add a lighter set of lens in the future, but first need to see what the camera is



https://www.amazon.com/Canon-EOS-M-Mount-Adapter/dp/B008NF8CEK


----------



## Talys (Jan 22, 2018)

brad-man said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Wonder if there will be an adapter for my current set of EOS L lens. WOuld be nice to add a lighter set of lens in the future, but first need to see what the camera is
> ...



Sometimes there are promotional bundles where you get that free, too. Or, the viewfinder, with the M6.


----------



## crashpc (Jan 22, 2018)

They´ll soon have more bodies than lenses.


----------



## Woody (Jan 22, 2018)

This means we'll be seeing a high-end mirrorless camera without a high-end lens.


----------



## Maximilian (Jan 22, 2018)

Canon Rumors said:


> ... the rumoured new EF-M prime lens ... has been pushed back until later in 2018


*sigh* Canoneers love to wait 



ahsanford said:


> Man, there go my dreams of getting a sweet plasticky focus by wire EF-M 70 mm f/5.6 STM.


It's time to revive your dreams of that 50mm-your-preferred-design-lens


----------



## AvTvM (Jan 22, 2018)

no problem, helps to give Nikon more free space to launch their mirrorless FF system into ... 

By the time Canon will finally launch a short EF-M tele prime between 70/2.0 and 85/2.4 IS STM ... I may well have moved on ... hehe. ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 22, 2018)

Woody said:


> This means we'll be seeing a high-end mirrorless camera without a high-end lens.



Assuming that by 'high-end' you mean a fast prime or zoom (and the bulk that usually accompanies such lenses), what makes you think we will ever see a high-end EF-M lens? 

Now, if you meant a lens that delivers excellent image quality, the EF-M 11-22mm is a high-end UWA zoom.


----------



## BillB (Jan 22, 2018)

Woody said:


> This means we'll be seeing a high-end mirrorless camera without a high-end lens.



And you know that because.......?


----------



## jolyonralph (Jan 22, 2018)

HaroldC3 said:


> Yet they will still launch a new body before a lens? Smh



Saying "they won't launch the new lenses before the new body" doesn't preclude the strong possibility they'll launch them together! SMH.


----------



## jolyonralph (Jan 22, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Now, if you meant a lens that delivers excellent image quality, the EF-M 11-22mm is a high-end UWA zoom.



I also wouldn't be surprised to find the 11-22 could fill a full-frame sensor at certain focal lengths (eg 16-22) if it's anything like the EF-S UW zooms.


----------



## bludragon (Jan 22, 2018)

Photorex said:


> My wish for a further EF-M Prime would be a 35ish or 50ish prime in the f/2..2.8 range. Something which can replace my 40 f/2.8 pancake from using it on the M5. I do not have the EF-M 18-55 anymore which I sold together with my EOS M.
> But I'm afraid we will rather see something in a focal range we already have covered with the good 11-22mm such as a 15mm f/2.
> 
> Maybe I have to buy the EF-M 28 Macro and the EF-S 50 f/1.8 STM to fulfill my wishes.
> ...



I'd like to see a 32 f/2.0 to be equivalent to 50 mm on full frame, however the recent ef-s 35 f/2.8 and the existing ef-m 22 and 28 make me wonder if it would not be a longer lens.


----------



## rrcphoto (Jan 22, 2018)

bludragon said:


> I'd like to see a 32 f/2.0 to be equivalent to 50 mm on full frame, however the recent ef-s 35 f/2.8 and the existing ef-m 22 and 28 make me wonder if it would not be a longer lens.



My money is on a 50 or 60mm.

Sony has a 50mm 1.8 that seems to be well liked by E mount fans, I could see Canon following suit.


----------

